# S-au sucit



## Bântuit

Salut ! 
*[ S-au sucit bancherii. Acum te cauta ei la telefon ca sa-ti dea credite ]*

Pentru multe informații

Bănuiesc că verbul *a suci* nu înseamnă  *a strâmba* în acest caz,dar are un sens total diferit  . este probabil : bancherii  sunt la strâmtoare.

Mulţumesc anticipat pentru ajutorul vostru .


----------



## Miutzu

a suci = "4. Refl. și tranz. A lua sau a da o poziție nefirească; a (se) strâmba. ♢ Expr. (Tranz.) A suci vorba sau a o suci = a da alt curs sau alt înțeles convorbirii, pentru a-și ascunde gândurile, a ocoli adevărul." DEX Online - a suci

s-au sucit = they changed their minds


Succes in continuare!


----------



## Bântuit

Bună , 

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău . Este clar acum .

Toate cele bune.


----------



## farscape

s-au sucit = they changed their minds

1. This is not proper Romanian, some sort of journalistic figure of speech to draw attention, but even so, there should be a *:* or *,* between the two sentences:
S-au sucit bancherii: (,) acum te caută ei la telefon ca să-ţi dea credite.
 
2. to change one's mind = a se răzgândi

3. Here _a suci_ means to act/behave uncharacteristically: for a banker, going after potential personal (small) clients to offer them loans or credit lines is uncharacteristic.

There's a Romanina saying about "Canuţă om sucit" - someone who does things or behaves totally against common sense.

Later,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc Farscape .


----------

